# Biting behavior, need help



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

My 11 wk old pup bit me on the leg. I guess it was trying to be playful. Dixie has not gotten her rabies shot yet since she's too young. Should I worry about rabies? why couldn't she get her shot sooner than 16 wks? do i need to quarantine her for days? I am freaking out. How can i stop her from biting people? I cannot be paranoid everytime she "playfully" bites someone-at least 'til she gets her rabies shot. Please help.:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know about the rabies part of your question, but I do know that puppies bite a lot. They grow out of it for the most part, but you'll want her to know you don't like it....

I haven't had to use this option, but an ex-boss of mine did.... Basically, while playing with their dog, each time the dog would bite them, they'd say sharply, "OUCH!" Then, they would ignore the dog. Eventually, the dog picked up that if they said ouch, he was losing his play time. 

My Samson bites when he plays, but once he lost his baby teeth, it quit hurting as much. Those needle sharp baby teeth aren't fun for playing.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

By the way.....welcome to the forum....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

What worked for my dogs was yelping (like a puppy would) whenever their teeth touched skin, whether it hurt or not, doesn't matter. Then if they kept it up I would walk away for a while.

If that didn't work I would try doing "you won a prize" whenever she nips http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2002/prize.htm


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

tnx for the reply. It just scares me everytime it would be chasing me and starts biting. Although most of the time, the teeth do not penetrate the skin. Has you're dog bitten you anyway and u bled? Just don't know the prevalence of rabies in Cali, though. But yeah, thanks for the tip. I'm definitely gonna try that.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> Has you're dog bitten you anyway and u bled?


When my younger dog was still learning to take treats gently, I got little nicks on my hands quite frequently, but then I started training while wearing gloves. I don't think rabies is that much of an issue, but if you're really concerned about it you could wear gloves around the house.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm posting this thread for you because it has such a variety of info that I'm not sure can be duplicated again. I like a variety of views...as each puppy is different. What works for one, may not work for another.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8644




Basically puppies need to know that the biting hurts and that its not tolerated. The yelping and walking away is one that many people find helpful. 

Ultimately your puppy will begin to understand and gain control...learning a soft mouth.

As far as the Rabies....I wouldn't worry about that unless your puppy is bit by an animal, like an unvaccinated dog or raccoon. 

During this biting stage, if Dixie just won't stop biting...training commands using treats is a good focus. I really think clicker training would have been good for Lucky at this age. Biting and food was his two interests.

My young children couldn't really play with Lucky. Couldn't really touch him. Boy...was he a little nipper! They spent this early puppy time giving him commands using treats as a reward. That way they interacted without touching. And he learned to obey them.

I know its frustrating...but in a few weeks or maybe earlier that painful stage will be gone.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as drawing blood....my arms were horrendous. blood, blood, blood. Puppy teeth are sharp.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> As far as drawing blood....my arms were horrendous. blood, blood, blood. Puppy teeth are sharp.


Yep....me too. I had marks up and down both of my arms...all over my hands. But I'm sure that it didn't help that I play rough with him....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Hey, another Dixie.. I have a Dixie..
yep..pups want to bite you. They arn't being mean but those little teeth are like razors.. and it hurts and you bleed.. I have no idea how other puppies stand it, but they seem ok with it..
Finally on my 3rd dog, I decided I'm not putting up with it any more..tired of bleeding. When they bit me, I shook em lightly by the scruff of the neck and said NO... lots of ways to make them quit, but I decided they can chew on each other or toys.. not on me..


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

*tnx but help again.*

 Thanks to y'all that replied. You certainly are a big help. I'm am definitely doing your suggestions beginning today. Meanwhile, there's another problem that I need help with. She loves digging on soil. No wonder she had so many worms. She was given a deworming formula yesterday and last night, I think I saw at least 5 very long worms in her poop. Is there a technique anyone could share so I can prevent her from diggin on soil? I've gotten the repellant spray but the results don't last long.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess I am lucky or smart by getting 2 puppies. The puppies play hard with each other and we very rarely are bitten. When we are playing with the puppies and they decide that we taste good, we make the noise of a puppy being hurt. The grip is immediately loosened and kisses are given.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

We called our Double, when she was a pup, the "walking-staple-machine". Eventually, she ran out of staples!


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

I tried your suggestions since Monday. I even tried the spray bottle technique i read. It seems that she's getting worse at her biting habit. Now most of us are scared to get near her because she does bite hard. I am now thinking of buying this gadget i saw at kahoots. It's attached to the collar and controlled by a remote. It's like a taser gun for dogs everytime they do somethn wrong. Should I go for it? How about spraying my pants with the repellant spray? I am coming up with all these stupid ideas. I hope someone can share some other ways.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

When Otto started biting playfully I would give him a tap on the nose with one finger and say NO! If he did it again, he would get a little bit harder of a tap this time with 2 fingers and another NO! He caught on that he didn't like getting tapped and he would finally give up. The OUCH thing works pretty well too. One time he bit down pretty hard and I yelled ouch quite loudly. He caught on right away and actually felt bad for doing it. He would go and hide under the table anytime he thought he hurt me. To this day he still likes to try to nip at my hand but he is much more gentle now.

As for the rabies, if your pup hasn't had it's final shots yet, you shouldn't have it around any other dogs yet. (unless you own more yourself and you know for a fact that they have had their shots.) There is plenty of time for socialization skills after the final shots have been received. As long as your pup hasn't come into contact with any strange animals, you don't have to worry about rabies.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

natedog91604 said:


> I tried your suggestions since Monday. I even tried the spray bottle technique i read. It seems that she's getting worse at her biting habit. Now most of us are scared to get near her because she does bite hard. I am now thinking of buying this gadget i saw at kahoots. It's attached to the collar and controlled by a remote. It's like a taser gun for dogs everytime they do somethn wrong. Should I go for it? How about spraying my pants with the repellant spray? I am coming up with all these stupid ideas. I hope someone can share some other ways.


Try this link to get a better understanding of why playbiting exists and ways to deal with it.

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm

I know the frustration. I really do. I had absolutely NO real relationship with Lucky til he was about 13, 14 weeks. His biting was very frustrating, painful and endless. The only painless play we could do was tug a war. That way his teeth was somewhere else. Some people are against Tug A war...but geeze.....that was all I had really. 

This artical gave me some understanding on why a breed with a soft-mouth reputation can bloody me up as a pup. 

All I can say is that Lucky is now very soft-mouth, and very aware of the fragility of human skin.


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for the informative article. The only thing is, do i have to let the puppy bite me before i start following what the article says? Usually, if i am lucky, i can runaway from the pup even before she actually bites me. At the act of playful biting, i get to avoid her jaws by jumping which i think may have made the dog think i am playing with her. i wish there's an easier way.:uhoh: If only she knows how to skip this stage.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Our 6 week old puppy is biting a lot. We have so many red marks up and down our arms. She is also chewing on anything and everything she can. I really hope it slows down someday.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bitter apple works well ! Just spray alittle in his mouth, might not work on every dog.... but I have know to work on quite a few dogs.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks. I'm a Maggie's Mom also.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mrod said:


> Thanks. I'm a Maggie's Mom also.


When you have time post some pictures.... I love the name Maggie for a dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mrod said:


> Our 6 week old puppy is biting a lot. We have so many red marks up and down our arms. She is also chewing on anything and everything she can. I really hope it slows down someday.


Oh....I remember the little red marks up and down both my arms..... They do quit doing that so often, and also, once they lose their baby teeth, it doesn't hurt as much....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

natedog91604 said:


> thanks for the informative article. The only thing is, do i have to let the puppy bite me before i start following what the article says? Usually, if i am lucky, i can runaway from the pup even before she actually bites me. At the act of playful biting, i get to avoid her jaws by jumping which i think may have made the dog think i am playing with her. i wish there's an easier way.:uhoh: If only she knows how to skip this stage.


I think what the artical is saying is to put your frame of mind into a "teaching" mode instead of a "stop bite" or "avoidance" mode. Some people could get their dog to stop after one technique. Some can't...and a lot of it depends on the puppy in my opinion. People with two puppies deal with this less, as the bite inhibition is learned during puppy play, not human play. 

This is a good opportunity to teach a soft mouth. And that is done through communication. Consistant communication. And it will take time. Like I said earlier...yelping was not good communication for Lucky though it is for many pups. But timeout was. Calling him a "jerk" and walking off was. Giving him treats rewarding biteless episodes was. But it took some consistancy and he needed time to build self-control.

But I think you are right that she is confused when you are jumping to avoid her. Instead of avoiding her biting, I'd confront it. If she doesn't know that you are hurt and thinks that you are playing she won't learn to soften up. Keep her on a leash if you have too. I think control is really important at this age and I wouldn't let her rule the roost so to speak. 

Leos Mom's idea on isolation sounded like a great option to try. Her option is either on this thread or another recent one regarding biting. I think I would have tried that if I had known about it.

Ulitmately, Yes. Your puppy has to bite you so that you can react appropriately. If you don't react she'll not learn. If she is really out of control I'd keep her on a leash in the house and outside. 

Phew! All thats a mouthful isn't it.
Good luck. Don't dispair.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Just an update on the isolation spot. I am 2 days or so into the training and Leo already knows the dreaded whistle is bad, bad, bad. He is still mouthing, but the whistle go to my lips and he gets this look of shame and walks with me to the spot. Oh, I am going to attach the link (I hope) to the explaination of the this isolation thing.. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8992&page=2&highlight=biting


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

:uhoh: what do you think of the PEtco Dog training clicker?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Never heard of it, what does it do?


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

i guess it works like your whistle. It produces this sound that are uunpleasant to dogs so they would behave. I just don't know if humans can hear it to. Just saw this product at petco website.


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dixie's been friendly lately. I guess I just had to show her I don't want to be bitten at all. Everytime i would see her start to act crazily playful, I'd immediately give her a toy! It's still a work in progress but I am satisfied.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Almost all pups play the nipping game, first of all with their litter mates, then with you when you bring them home.

When dogs play with each other, if one bites too hard, the other will yelp and play stops. Pup then learns how hard he can bite. 
When playing with people, the pup has to learn that he NEVER bites. That if he does, he will cause hurt and play will stop.

You can teach this by yelling loudly when nipped, and ending the game. Do this EVERY TIME and they soon learn- this worked for me.
Other people use time out or say "no bite"- this can work too.

The important thing is, you should never allow biting, any bite or nip means the game is over. Be consistant with whatever method you use and your pup will learn. 

Good luck! Dont worry, they do grow up!


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Oh....I remember the little red marks up and down both my arms..... They do quit doing that so often, and also, once they lose their baby teeth, it doesn't hurt as much....



Its funny that you mention red marks up and down your arms. I have so many of those. I think she is slowly learning, but she thinks that when I push her back and tell her no or say ouch that I am playing with her so she gets more into it. I do notice her tail is always wagging so I know she is just playing and not being mean.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> When you have time post some pictures.... I love the name Maggie for a dog.



How do you add pictures?


----------



## alandwehr (Jul 10, 2006)

*biting help*

We have a golden puppy and she was a fierce biter in the beginning. A friend of mine trains puppies and adult dogs and she helped us out big time! She told us whenever she would bite or misbehave to flip her on her back, hold her chest and firmly tell her NO until she went limp (like wet noodle)! She told us to let her up when she obeyed but to keep doing it every time she mibehaved. She got the hint quickly! It only took her a couple of days and she was finally getting it!


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

Scrubs was and still is a fierce biter. He bites my feet and ankles I flip him on his back and hold his chest and tell him no bite he will stop and lick my hand sometimes..... but once in awhile he will snap.. not nip but snap at me and growl and raise his upper lip sometimes playful. After he calms down I let him up and when he starts doing it again it's back to being on his back till he calms down. He's starting to learn though that I don't put up with it and I don't allow it especially when I say you little [email protected]$* he knows I mean business and will behave right away.I have plenty of bite marks and scrapes from him and I am looking forward for him to grow out of it. He's getting better with his walks, he is now sitting on command, Still working on getting him to come when I call him, sometimes when I call him he just sits and looks at me like what is this guy doing so I use treats to get him to come when I call him. I am also finally able to get around 4 hours of sleep a night rather than 2 hours. Once he wakes up and notices I am not sitting next to him he will bark and bark will whine and laydown. But once in awhile he won't stop unless I sit by him then he lay's down next to me and goes to sleep giving me the chance to sneak away. I am glad though he is starting to behave better but he still has alot more work to go. He is also now 28 pounds.


----------

